# Should i rug in a trailer?? :)



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it an enclosed or open/stock trailer? How cold is it?

We've only put sheets on during the winter to help keep the chill off since we have an open trailer. Unless it was severely cold, I wouldn't put a blanket(rug) on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cookiemonster123 (Jun 23, 2012)

It is a closed ifor williams but has sliding window, roof ventiliation. It is winter here but not severly cold. My horse is rugged at the moment. what do you think??


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't but I don't blanket ours in the winter. I also would keep the window and vent closed. I guess you could as long as the horse doesn't get too warm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Biggest thing that chills a horse is wind, without that they are generally fine. I've stepped into fully enclosed trailers during the winter and found them quite cozy with just one horse loaded. I would leave the vent cracked myself, it helps freshen the air.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I did when I had stock trailer and was trailering in winter (so wind was blowing through), but I don't with my current trailer that is fully closed.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

My trailer is semi-open and in the winter I'll put a cooler and maybe a light/mid weight rug on..The biggest mistake a lot of people tend to make is that in a fully closed trailer is to put a rug on a hot and sweaty horse. Think of it like this..When you put a horse/s in a closed trailer the heat from their bodies will warm the inside of the trailer and if they have on a rug also it will just make the horses hotter. If you think your horse is going to be cold in a closed trailer just put a fleece cooler or knitted cooler..


----------



## cookiemonster123 (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Depends what you are hauling the horse for. No horse is going to die of exposure being unblanketed in a trailer, unless it's sick or something. A regular, healthy horse is just fine & dandy being hauled with it's OWN coat to protect it, they are not baby kittens you know! However if you are hauling your horse to a show, I definately blanket to keep the horse clean, a lighter blanket for milder temperatures and a heavy one if it's colder.


----------



## cookiemonster123 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thankyou !


----------



## cookiemonster123 (Jun 23, 2012)

keep the opinions coming!


----------

